# service light



## Dan Adcock (Nov 12, 2017)

My 3830 hst service light is on. I checked the oil, the hyd fluid (by the three point hitch)and both are good. Now what


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

When was the last time you did a service? From what I gather, the service light pops on every 50 hours or something like that. 
Quick cheap check is to see if your air filters are dirty. As far as checking the oil levels, you should be doing that every day before you fire it up, to make sure the levels are fine. Cheap insurance and you can make a mental note of oil consumption while you are at it. Check your manual for the service intervals and what's required for each interval. If the light stays on after a service, you can reset it by turning the key to the on position, *but do not start it*! Then press the *Mode Button* and the *Travel Speed Button* at the same time and it should go out until it's due for anther service.


----------



## Dan Adcock (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks. I just bought the tractor and performed all periodic maintenance required but, did not how to turn the light off. Many thanks and I do check the oil, water and HYD fluid regularly. Thanks again. 
Dan


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad to hear you do check the levels frequently. Had me worried for a minute! Sounds like you have a great machine, you can't go too wrong with a Kubota!! By the way.... where's the pictures of it!!
Ps, do you have a manual for your tractor? The button reset is something I researched on the net and it seemed to be the consensus. Let us know.
Cheers


----------



## Dan Adcock (Nov 12, 2017)

I do not have a shop manual but, I do have an operator manual and an illustrated parts list.


----------

